# Aluminum & Walnut Celtic Knot



## AlexL (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a european in big leaf maple burl with a custom wooden center band and celtic knot. The celtic knot is made from walnut laminated between two thin strips of aluminum. I used a piece of the lamination for the centerband too. The finish is ca. I made this pen for the Klingspor Woodworking Showcase this spring. I ended up winning 1st place and best in class for the youth division.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 24, 2009)

Alex, I can see why you won.  This pen is beautiful!  I like the material selected and what you did with it.  Ive been wanting to do something similar to this with some Koa and Ivory I have.  Nice Work!


----------



## CSue (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice work!  And your choice of accent wood & aluminum in the celtic knot really adds to the beauty.

Congrats on the 1st place.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 24, 2009)

That is a real nice pen, easy to  see why it won first place, How did you sand the inlays with out staining the wood with the aluminum residue?


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 24, 2009)

Fine looking work, Alex.
You well deserved to win first place, it looks GREAT!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 24, 2009)

I just posted one of the few photo comments I've made. In a word, this pen is
*Stunning!* Bravo.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 24, 2009)

bitshird said:


> That is a real nice pen, easy to see why it won first place, How did you sand the inlays with out staining the wood with the aluminum residue?


 
Thanks, actually I just sanded it. I guess it didn't stain because I didn't know it might be a problem


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 24, 2009)

Alex, you are an inspiration to us "JOY" (just older youth)group. Very nice work!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 24, 2009)

That is an stunning pen and I can see why you won first place.


----------



## rej19 (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 24, 2009)

Alex,

That's potentially the nicest looking Euro I've seen of any design.  They should have something better than 1st place for this pen.  Outstanding work!

John


----------



## alphageek (Jun 24, 2009)

Agreed with the above... That is the nicest modified Euro I've seen!   Fabulous combination of materials and finish.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 24, 2009)

Way to go, Alex.  Congrats on winning.  Although, I personally think that any of your pens would win.  Great job.


----------



## shull (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful Pen,  I can see why you got first place.  Should help with those college expenses.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 24, 2009)

That is very, very sharp! I really like the custom CB. Great work!!!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 24, 2009)

That's a stunning pen Alex.  Well done.  The work on the segmenting and the center band is top notch.  Your finish isn't to shabby either :biggrin:


----------



## woodchip (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't usually like the euro style pen but this one is very nice.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jun 25, 2009)

A very beautiful pen. I've had a celtic knot jig on my "to do" list for some time. Maybe I'll get around to building it sometime soon.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautifully and very accurately done!!! Congrats on the well deserved win too:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 25, 2009)

Your work is outstanding.  Hope that this has added to your college fund.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice work, very clean.


----------



## artme (Jun 25, 2009)

A beautiful pen beautifully made!!:star::star::star::star:


----------



## el_d (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, Very impresive Alex. I think a tutorial would be nice....


----------



## leehljp (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful work, beautiful colors and beautiful finish!


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 25, 2009)

So do we get a video for this one as well?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 25, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen and the CB is magnificent. Great work of 'art'.


----------



## MattDaddy (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pen Alex.  Keep making pens like that and you'll be able to fund Harvard Medical with enough left over for a new Porsche!  You are a talented artist.


----------



## moyehow (Jun 25, 2009)

Amazing.  One of the best I have seen.  I love the way you did the center band.  Nice job all around.  
Moye


----------



## gketell (Jun 25, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen!  Well done.  And you did very well with the photography too!


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok Alex, I have to take back all the good things I said.  I noted your comment about the youth division so I checked out your public profile.  It's just not fair that you can turn out pens like this when so many of us with far more years of experience struggle to keep up.

I hope you had some help on this and that certainly would be cool.  Otherwise I should just put all of my tools on Craigslist tomorrow!

John


----------



## bdonald (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, thats a jawdropper! Outstanding work!!


----------



## AlexL (Jun 26, 2009)

jedgerton said:


> Ok Alex, I have to take back all the good things I said. I noted your comment about the youth division so I checked out your public profile. It's just not fair that you can turn out pens like this when so many of us with far more years of experience struggle to keep up.
> 
> *I hope you had some help on this and that certainly would be cool.* Otherwise I should just put all of my tools on Craigslist tomorrow!
> 
> John


 
Sometimes I get help from my dad when I can't figure out a problem. But I do ALL the turning myself. My dad is not a woodturner. Most of the times my dad will make the cuts on the tablesaw and most of the cuts on the bandsaw but I do the drilling, finishing etc. Sometimes when I'm really busy with pen orders my dad helps with the gluing of the blanks. On THIS pen because it was for a contest my dad made me do everything myself to be fair. When I had problems with the pepsi can aluminum for the lamination and couldn't get it to stay flat, even though he knew the answer my dad made me research it myself. I found the answer here to use gutter flashing. 

BTW, could you send me a list of the tools you are putting on craigslist before you post it? I'm looking for a few things :biggrin: alex


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 26, 2009)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 26, 2009)

AlexL said:


> Sometimes I get help from my dad when I can't figure out a problem. But I do ALL the turning myself. My dad is not a woodturner. Most of the times my dad will make the cuts on the tablesaw and most of the cuts on the bandsaw but I do the drilling, finishing etc. Sometimes when I'm really busy with pen orders my dad helps with the gluing of the blanks. On THIS pen because it was for a contest my dad made me do everything myself to be fair. When I had problems with the pepsi can aluminum for the lamination and couldn't get it to stay flat, even though he knew the answer my dad made me research it myself. I found the answer here to use gutter flashing.
> 
> BTW, could you send me a list of the tools you are putting on craigslist before you post it? I'm looking for a few things :biggrin: alex



Alex,

I don't know whether to be impressed or depressed :wink:.  I guess I had better keep my tools so I can try to catch up!  Keep up the great work!

John


----------



## darrylm (Jun 26, 2009)

looks great, nice work!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 26, 2009)

That's one to be proud of.  Well done


----------



## jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks nice on the front page, too!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe someday I'll get good enough to make an attempt at something like that


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 28, 2009)

Alex, congratulations on both the win and the front page both well deserved. You are one talented young man.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 28, 2009)

What Roy said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 28, 2009)

Alex, I suspect had you been 10 rather than 12, I just might have given you a run for your money on that "Front Page" gig!!!:biggrin: Congrats, you are an inspiration to all of us!!


----------



## george (Jun 29, 2009)

The knot combination is beatiful. What a pen ... .congrats !!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats on the front page . Great pen Great job !!!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats on the Featured Pen selection.  A Great Choice for the front page!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome pen, well deserved front pager as it is beautifully crafted!


----------



## AlexL (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Me and my dad were very surprised when we first saw the picture of my pen on the home page. What surprised me even more is I got an email from the editor of woodturning design magazine. He wants me to write an article on how I made it. alex


----------



## Tinker7 (Jul 4, 2009)

Great piece of work! Congrats on winning. I am looking forward to reading your article on how it was made.
I'm guessing that CA is about the only finish that wouldn't allow the aluminum to blacken the burl.
Kudos to you!!!

Roy


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 7, 2009)

That is truly a beautiful pen, Alex!


----------



## woodman (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Alex the pen looks very stunning terrific work. I see many more first places for you keep it up!  Mark


----------

